# washing vinyl siding



## mrmac204 (Nov 29, 2007)

we have a new (to us!) home, 20 yrs old- vinyl siding. I want to clean it, thinking about a pressure washer, but I am not sure- I do not want to damage it, or get water in behind etc.
what's the best way to do this job? my backup plan is to climb up a ladder with a pail of soapy water and a sponge - 

thanks 

Mac!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

mrmac204 said:


> we have a new (to us!) home, 20 yrs old- vinyl siding. I want to clean it, thinking about a pressure washer, but I am not sure- I do not want to damage it, or get water in behind etc.
> what's the best way to do this job? my backup plan is to climb up a ladder with a pail of soapy water and a sponge -
> 
> thanks
> ...


 
I pressure wash my siding from time to time, with no ill effects.
i read that care should be taken not to allow the stream to drive upwards, as it can drive in behind the siding! Always point the stream down-wards.
Also start washing at the bottom clap and work your way up.
If you start at the top, runs may etch into the lower courses.
This is what I read, but I don't understand how this could happen!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

1988 vinyl siding?

lots of ...lesser quality was sold back then. If your siding has no issues other than dirt, pressure washing should be fine. 

I'm not sure by your post: do you need info on the proper way to pressure wash this siding?


----------



## mrmac204 (Nov 29, 2007)

ya, and from what I've been reading on the 'net, it seems that it will be real easy to damage things- I think I'm gonna just do the soapy water and sponge thing, although I'm not sure about the back side of the house, its waaay up high - the siding is still sound, no cracks, seems to bend ok without breaking (we had a deck installed so they took some off, I bent a few pieces that were no longer needed) I just want to get the 'air bourne" dirt off - its not too bad actually, just want to spruce up the place a bit.

thanks 

Mac!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

your right about the pressure washer being strong, its possible to take the siding right off the house. I bought one of those brushes on an extension pole, found in the automotive section of a parts store. One other thing I was surprised about was reading the back of cleaning products, so many say not for doing the siding, of course depends on aluminum or vinal. And yes, you can of course use a pressure washer, being careful not to lift the panals.


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know how dirty the siding is but they sell house wash solution that you can connect to the end of a garden hose.

Bleach and water solution will work also.


----------



## opnjim (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cleaning vinyl siding*

I get professional result by using Purple Power consentrated cleaner and degreaser. Buy it at Walmart, in the automotive section. Comes in gallon size. Put it in a good quality spray bottle, dilute with water if you want to and spray on siding. I use a brush and rinse with a garden hose. Siding will look like brand new. While I am doing the siding I clean the windows, gutters, trim, and painted foundation. Very inexpensive, a gallon will last a long time.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I almost always use bleach when cleaning siding and as long as you wet the vegetation before and rinse occasionally during it won't harm the vegetation.


As mentioned above you never want to spray in an upward direction as that can force water behind the siding. While it's mandated now, not all vinyl sided houses have house wrap behind the siding. I like to apply the cleaner with a pump up garden sprayer and use the pressure washer for rinsing.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

There are a lot of ways to clean your siding. Ranging from a hose, bucket and scrub brush to a power washer to hiring a professional.

Since your siding hasn't been cleaned in a while, if at all, don't expect miracle results after the first cleaning. 

Personally, I would never use a high strength power washer on my house, unless it was concrete, or fiber cement. And then I wouldn't use anything but a 25 or greater tip and stay at least 3-5 feet away. Or use a lower power pressure washer (1800 psi or lower) (I found out the hard way what damage a pressure washer can do.)

Also, I think people should wash their siding more often. I try and do mine every other year, if not every year. It cleans the dirt off the house and makes it look newer and makes the paint last longer. And prevents stuff from growing on it. 

I like to use a hose-end RTU type product. Mold Armor makes a house wash, with bleach, that kills mold, algae, etc. Rinse your house, spray it with the stuff in the bottle, scrub bigger stains or heavy stains and let it work. After the required time, rinse it off. 

Mold Armor is one such product. Scott's makes one, and there are a lot of others. Just read the reviews and pick one that meets your needs.

Ktown


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A neighbour had white vinyl siding and one of the kids spilled a grape soda out the window so he had this purple stain down the house, so the next day he got out and washed that side of the house. Then I was left with a whiter area where the purple was. 

He figure it was the citric acid in the soda that really cleaned it and used that to clean the rest of the wall.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If its mildew type stains, try Wet and Forget. Spray it on --- and finished. Takes a while to do its job, but its that easy.


https://www.wetandforget.com/product-selector.html


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Mold Armor from HD is an excellent product for what you want to do, spray it on, wait 10 minutes and flush it off, your done.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Mold-Armor-64-oz-House-Wash-Hose-End-Sprayer-FG51164/301530684


You can buy it in gal. jugs at the same price for the one in the link, and use a garden pump up sprayer, also you can cut it by 50% and it gets the job done.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been pressure washing for almost 25 years now and rarely use any soap or chemicals. The pressure washer, as long as it's not dialed up past 3,000 psi, is usually all you need to clean vinyl siding. For those stubborn areas, "Wet it and forget it" is good as well as cleaners like the "Boss." Once they marinate a bit, the dirt/mildew/etc. usually comes right off with the pressure washer dialed up to 2500 - 2800 psi.


----------



## gilsulate (Jun 28, 2019)

There are a lot of ways to clean your siding. Ranging from a hose, bucket and scrub brush to a power washer to hiring a professional.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

One standard size you can rent is about 2500 psi. These can also suck up the soap. Spray tip is usually 20 deg spray or so. This tip seems to be all purpose size. Narrower tip may be damaging.
If siding wasn't cleaned for while, I think it is better to use soap. Oily fumes from cars, grime. Even a mix of washing machine soap (for least bubbles) and bleach will work fine. Wet the surface first then soap. Let soak for few minutes then rinse.
Water that comes out from the tip is under pressure but not in great amount of water. It is less water than out of a hose. Pressure does the work. So if you have to point it upward, it's ok. Water can get behind the siding but not enough to cause extensive damage. Don't stay on one spot too long. But as much as you can, stream should be straight at or down toward the siding, not upward into the open joints or seams.
I bought one. Sunjoe amazon. Only 1200-1500 psi? It worked on stained wood siding. I think this would work on vinyl as well although it will take more time and staying on longer on dirtier spot. For a homeowner who has the time, I think even a weaker pressure washer is fine. For one story house, scrub off bird droppings or such with a pole brush. If buy one, also buy a spray that keeps inside parts from rusting when stored. Read the reviews. As per review, you may want to buy metal hose adapter than using included plastic. It came with several tips. Supposed to be different spray patterns. I found they were more or less the same, maybe at this pressure.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> Mold Armor from HD is an excellent product for what you want to do, spray it on, wait 10 minutes and flush it off, your done.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Mold-Armor-64-oz-House-Wash-Hose-End-Sprayer-FG51164/301530684


Will that hose end sprayer reach the eaves of a 2-story house?


----------

